# Seiki 870 cuts wrong size



## Louisa (Oct 25, 2010)

Help!!!! I have a Seiki 870 it was cutting my templates just fine my circles were good, then one day I send my design to the cutter but the machine was off. I turn the machine on and I try to send it again a box open from my program (winpcsign 2010) Can't initialize the cutting device, please check you configuration. I was able to put the configuration back again but now when I send my designs to the machine it cuts the holes in in different sizes. I'm using 10ss. Has anyone had this problem before


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Louisa said:


> Help!!!! I have a Seiki 870 it was cutting my templates just fine my circles were good, then one day I send my design to the cutter but the machine was off. I turn the machine on and I try to send it again a box open from my program (winpcsign 2010) Can't initialize the cutting device, please check you configuration. I was able to put the configuration back again but now when I send my designs to the machine it cuts the holes in in different sizes. I'm using 10ss. Has anyone had this problem before


This is very common.... Cutters cutting different sized circles....

It's tough to say exactly what you did but the fix should be fairly straight forward... I just had the same thing with a new cutter... 

I can't tell you specifics for WinPC Sign but I would look in the manual about cutter calibration... Make a test file and play with the settings to calibrate your cutter so it's cutting the right size holes for the designs you have already done...

Maybe someone here can give you more specifics on calibration with Win PC...

Kevin


----------



## Louisa (Oct 25, 2010)

Did you think is the machine or the program Thank you so much for you help


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Louisa said:


> Did you think is the machine or the program Thank you so much for you help


I would probably say its how the machine cuts... But in my software it's pretty easy to calibrate....

I would try cutting a 2 inch square and see if your cutter actually cuts it at 2 inches.... Then go from there... 

Kevin


----------



## Louisa (Oct 25, 2010)

I was able to the square of 2"


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Louisa said:


> I was able to the square of 2"



If it cuts a 2 inch square exactly... Then you know it's cutting correctly... What size holes do you cut for ss10?... I use 3.4mm

Kevin


----------



## Louisa (Oct 25, 2010)

the same. I don't understand two weeks a go was working just fine. When I use the pen sometime all ther circles are the same size and if sometime are differen.


----------

